

Show HN: WaspDB, a NoSQL database for Android - aw4y

http://code.google.com/p/waspdb/<p>It supports AES256 encryption for all the disk storage, Keys and Values are Java Objects (usually POJOs).<p>I would be happy to receive comments, suggestions or  anything else!<p>aw4y
======
fidanov
Great! There is a need of similar solutions. However, a few comments.

The encryption is interesting but most developers will not care whether it is
there or not. So if you don't need it yourself, don't spent too much time on
it in future development. That is just an advice.

Second your database creation, is not simple enough.

WaspFactory.createDatabase("/sdcard/","myDatabase")

is simple, but why not having

WaspFactory.createDatabase("myDatabase")

and store the database at some default place (the private folder of the app
for example?)

or even

WaspFactory.createDatabase()

and store the database at default place with a default name.

One last thing. Your store seems great to replace the default android
preferences, because it can store complex data in a simple way. Keep the good
work.

~~~
aw4y
Thanks!

I agree with encryption features, so I created a different branch (dev-noaes)
without encryption - and of course without the bouncycastle dependence, in
this way the complete library to include is really small!

I will add soon the new methods for database creation, it's a good idea!

best, aw4y

